

Ask HN: Capitalize Internet brand name or not? - fiddle

This may be somewhat trivial, but I'm wondering whether to go with a capitalized or lowercase brand name. Examples of lowercase brands: facebook, msn, amazon, twitter, craigslist, hulu. Capitalized brands: Google, YouTube, WordPress, PayPal.
======
JayNeely
Most of the lowercase brand names you mentioned are only lowercase in their
logo. Facebook, MSN, Amazon, Twitter, and Hulu all use a capitalized name on
their own site when written in non-graphical text.

It's all about what image you want to present. Lowercase can seem more
friendly and casual. If you have a two-word brand name, capitalizing (and
using CamelCase) can help highlight both components.

~~~
michael_dorfman
Twitter as well. Craigslist is the only one that I can find that styles itself
in lowercase text outside of the logo, and even this is ignored by the press.

My advice: don't get cute with styling. Yahoo! may look clever the first time
you write it, but most people outside of the company are still going to write
it as Yahoo anyway.

If you want some funky styling in the logo, go for it. But when it comes to
written text, stick to the basics.

------
mikerhoads
I believe that if you spend more than 5 seconds thinking about something like
this then you are starting off on the wrong foot. Flip a coin and then move on
to more important stuff.

